

Steve Jobs Talks Major Crap About Android - curtisspope
http://techcrunch.com/2010/10/18/steve-jobs-android-audio/
if there is no competition then why fight it. I love Jobs but hes Scared
======
mjgoins
Is there a transcript for those who don't want to risk puking?

